#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Engineering Geophysics in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

Quantum Geophysics' experienced team provides cost-effective solutions to engineering projects. Since our founding in 1990, we have performed a broad range of successful geophysical investigations throughout the United States.Geophysical methods fall under 2 main streams. In the 1st,  naturally occurring phenomena, like gravity, the earths magnetism or  telluric currents are measured with great accuracy, for values anomalous  within general trends will reflect local geological conditions. In the  second stream fall methods in which some form of signal is passed into  the ground and changes or responses to this signal, resulting from  geological conditions, are observed. Seismic and geo-electric techniques  are the best known of this group.





  Similar Threads: DEVELOPMENT OF ENGINEERING GEOLOGY  in environmental engineering lecture notes ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- environmental legislation and laws in environmental engineering  PDF DOWNLOAD CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

